# Just Asked Kate Spade to make cases for the Kindle



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I've fallen in love with the Kate Spade Nook cases and just sent an email to [email protected] asking them to also make their cases for the Kindle.  Anyone else with me?  Maybe if they hear from enough of us, it will be considered.  Really, I can't believe they haven't already done this - I didn't notice anything on the B&N site that stated an exclusive relationship, so I have my fingers crossed....


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

This is going to sound idiotic, but the Kate Space cover was one of the big driving forces for me asking for my nook for Christmas.... I really love my cover.


----------



## Digital Tempest (Dec 17, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> This is going to sound idiotic, but the Kate Space cover was one of the big driving forces for me asking for my nook for Christmas.... I really love my cover.


Not idiotic at all. That's ONE of the reasons I wanted a nook. And it's not just the Kate Spade covers. I like their covers in general over the ones for the Kindle. I would really like to see a cover similar to the Alice in Wonderland cover for the Kindle.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I totally agree - I was tempted by the Nook, just for the cover!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

This is a little off topic but did you know Amazon sells Nook accessories?

I did a search for the Nook cover ... found this one:










Cute, but a little too girlie ....


----------



## LisaB40 (Dec 28, 2009)

I sent an e-mail as well to Kate Spade.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> This is going to sound idiotic, but the Kate Space cover was one of the big driving forces for me asking for my nook for Christmas.... I really love my cover.


Just out of curiosity - could a Kindle fit into a nook case?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nope, not my cover, anyhow. The bottom of the interior holds the nook in a stiff pocket, with very little wiggle room. The Kindle is a good 1/4" wider than the nook (and slightly taller). It will not fit in the cover pocket.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Jonathan Adler also has one and I LOVE his designs...but not a Nook.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Nope, not my cover, anyhow. The bottom of the interior holds the nook in a stiff pocket, with very little wiggle room. The Kindle is a good 1/4" wider than the nook (and slightly taller). It will not fit in the cover pocket.
> 
> drat - oh well, thanks for letting me know.





F1Wild said:


> Jonathan Adler also has one and I LOVE his designs...but not a Nook.


I'm feeling another round of emails! 
edit: just sent one to [email protected]


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Just got this email from Kate Spade

"thank you for taking the time to write to us.  we are so happy to hear you are enjoying our product.  

as of now we are not planning  to release the product to kindle. we take consumer feedback very seriously and will be happy to forward your suggestions along to our management team.


please let us know if we can further assist you."

GRRRRRR


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

At least they are listening to potential customers.  Maybe if they realized the income potential for going with Kindle also it would convince them?


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I too love the Kate Spade covers for the Nook.  Especially the ones with the quotes.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I just sent this short/sweet email to both customer services (Spade & Adler) and hopefully if enough of us let them know their potential they will consider covering Kindles as well.

_Hello!

I saw an e-reader cover that you are selling for the Nook and I think it is spectacular. Unfortunately almost everyone I know & myself own (and will always own) a Kindle. We would LOVE to purchase a cover (or more) from you and hope you would consider the huge potential for making covers for Kindle as well.

Cheers & happy holidays!_


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Ok, so I sent an email also and explained that I could not switch to the Nook because my household has members who need the text to speech feature of the Kindle.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

And an email sent from me too!


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Great emails everybody!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Received this reply from Kate Spade: 
_thank you for taking the time to write to us. we are so happy to hear you are enjoying our product. 
as of now we are not planning to release the product to kindle. we take consumer feedback very seriously and will be happy to forward your suggestions along to our management team.

please let us know if we can further assist you._


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

I love kate spade, but I guess she might have signed some sort of deal with B&N, as it is a big selling point for the ladies to have a Kate Spade case


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Sounds like it's time for some entrepreneurial sole to invest in a Kate Spade Nook case and see about converting it to work with the K2.  That form email reply doesn't seem to hold much promise in getting an actual one from them.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> Sounds like it's time for some entrepreneurial sole to invest in a Kate Spade Nook case and see about converting it to work with the K2. That form email reply doesn't seem to hold much promise in getting an actual one from them.


It is not going to fit unless you somehow shear off the bottom pocket and perhaps velcro the Kindle in or attach bungees.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> It is not going to fit unless you somehow shear off the bottom pocket and perhaps velcro the Kindle in or attach bungees.


With a little creativity I think someone could stitch it into another cover and make it look good. I'm not volunteering.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Jonathan Adler also has one and I LOVE his designs...but not a Nook.


I love it, so modern


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

The Kate Spade covers are really beautiful, and I love everything about them...especially the quote.  But I have to admit that I'm not very surprised they aren't going to be releasing Kindle covers.  I am sure that KS has entered into a large and lengthy contract with B&N that probably prohibits the KS company from doing any e-reader covers outside the Nook.  It sucks for us Kindle owners who love beautiful covers and drool over the KS ones...but I'm sure that's all part of B&N's plan.  Get people to love the accessories and they will come....

I would anticipate, however, another designer (Dooney and Burk or perhaps Coach) to release covers exclusive to the Kindle, similar to how Cole Haan did. 

I think Nook will be Kindles biggest competitor dollars for design-wise.  And in the long run it's going to benefit us consumers...we're going to get better products...so, don't feel bummed over this one, this game is just getting started!


----------



## lisle (Jan 25, 2011)

they do have it now!

http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=amb_link_354373262_2?ie=UTF8&node=2423798011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=auto-sparkle&pf_rd_r=0CRSH0PJVXQ12076DVK5&pf_rd_t=301&pf_rd_p=1278995562&pf_rd_i=kate%20spade%20kindle%20cover


----------



## Bunny Hugger (Jan 7, 2011)

Italiahaircolor said:


> I would anticipate, however, another designer (Dooney and Burk or perhaps Coach) to release covers exclusive to the Kindle, similar to how Cole Haan did.


Oh, I would LOVE to have a Coach cover for my kindle, as long as they did something different from the typical siggy pattern. Coach is all I carry.


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

Not Spade specifically, but I did alter a nook cover as a temporary K3 cover back when I hadn't made up my mind what a more permanent cover would be :

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,39062.msg697329.html#msg697329


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

kINDLEK!!  Thanks so much for sharing your photo!  I found a couple of Nook cases that I really liked, but just assumed they wouldn't work because of the Kindle's opening at the bottom for charging, etc.  You have really solved my problem! I'm off to Barnes & Noble.  It's too bad that there are not comparable cases for Kindle (believe me, I've looked, ordered, and returned). Thanks again for posting.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Since Kate Spade uses the Amazon Hinge system, I would be leary of it having the same problem as the Amazon un-lighted cover. Does anyone have this cover, and are you having rebooting/freezing and other K3 problems?


----------



## Bunny Hugger (Jan 7, 2011)

kindlek:  That was my favorite cover when I was shopping for one!  I was so disappointed when I couldn't find it for kindle.  Nook seems to have much better cover than kindle


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Tabatha said:


> Since Kate Spade uses the Amazon Hinge system, I would be leary of it having the same problem as the Amazon un-lighted cover. Does anyone have this cover, and are you having rebooting/freezing and other K3 problems?


I have the Kate Spade Great Expectations K3 cover, and I absolutely love it! I have not had one single reboot (or any other problem) since I started using the case at the end of November. The hinges hold much more snugly than my Amazon lighted cover. In fact, I did put it back in the lighted cover one day about 2 weeks ago because I thought I wanted to use that light at the time instead of my battery book light, and the amount of movement on the hinges in the Amazon cover was driving me bonkers! Also, after now being used to the Target e-book light, the Amazon cover light seemed way too dim to me. I think I lasted about 10 minutes before putting the K3 back in the Kate Spade cover and getting my book light from the other room!

I put up a review and pictures on this board when I first got the case. I still love it -- it hold the K3 very securely, folds back flat, has a nice pocket for my hand while I'm reading, and I love the look of it. I love this cover!


----------

